# The Oprah Beetles Have Arrived



## RidinRetro1973 (Jan 25, 2008)

I work at a VW dealer near Chicago and we received 4 of the Beetles that are going to be delivered to the lucky guests that were at the Oprah show. They are all base 2.5s with automatic transmissions and the Heritage wheels.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Sneak me one.:thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I almost forgot about those. So it looks like all dealerships might start to see 'regular' Beetles start to trickle in now and not just the "Launch" models.:thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Great Post!*

:beer:


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I see some are already selling theirs. A Denim Blue one is up on ebay now. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk...2958432?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20bd2f78e0


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Noticed that the outline of the car shown on Oprah clearly shows a spoiler however the actual cars dont seem to have one. Lawsuit?


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

IHC said:


> Noticed that the outline of the car shown on Oprah clearly shows a spoiler however the actual cars dont seem to have one. Lawsuit?


 i doubt it..Cause she says:"since vw will not revel the new bettle till may 2011" i guess vw dint want anyone to know what the actual outline is at that time and wanted to keep it a secret..thats jst my guess.. but what the hey they all got new bettles ****!


----------



## RidinRetro1973 (Jan 25, 2008)

I dealer that I work for is the one listed in the ad. That car is on our lot and I've heard that the winner tried to sell the car back to us.


----------



## glennm (Aug 20, 2003)

Slightly not so interesting trivia 

The red one on stage came from the dealer I buy from, Northtowne in Kansas City. They came and got it and took it to Chicago. Woman who had bought it had to wait few days. I got the impression it was done quick and she was not asked (she showed up to get it and told Oprah borrowed it) but I i am sure i heard wrong unless she was impossible to get hold of.


----------

